# Hydro transaxle.



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

My ys4500 has a confusing issue when I pull the freewheel lever out to purge the tranny. It will not move in reverse during purging but when I press forward on the pedal it takes off? Its like freewheel works for pushing it around, and reverse but forward when its running it still wants to pull. I mowed for 20 minutes the other day with the lever out, and didnt realize the lever was out until I tried to backup.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy wjj,

The freewheeling lever (rod) should disconnect the hydro from the differential. You should be able to push it freely in either direction. The rod may be bent slightly, whereby it is not fully disengaging. Disconnect the freewheeling rod from the lever on the transmission and see if it strokes the the lever fully.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

No there is no damage to the freewheel lever it just drives foward with it out but not backwards. It will still push too but it just won't sit still to purge when you push the pedal forward.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I think something is broken inside because the brake disc locks when you set the park brake but everything still turns.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Well I figured out the brake problem the splines in the brake disc where chewed out. Still no luck on the forward motion while the lever is out though.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I cant find a pdf for a 400506 iht 356-0510. But heres a pic of the brake disc, and the new one they sent that the center hole is to small. They triple checked the part# but its still not the correct part. I also have a pic of the shaft the disc goes on. I think someone got in a hurry, and pulled from the wrong parts bin.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Heres some pictures of the center hole size differences. After these pics the place I ordered them from still insist they sent me the correct brake disc.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

They sure don't look the same.
Are you sure of the trans model ?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yes Sir I triple checked it but I cant find a pdf for it.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Ok I finally found a pdf parts list but I still need a pdf service, and repair manual. But the brake disc part# on it is 51072 I checked my model# on searspartsdirect, and it says 583041801 which is the one that didn't fit. I think sears parts list is not correct for the 356-0510 or 400506 Iht.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

New brake disk got here yesterday, and it fit so the 51072 part# from hydrogear is correct. Sears has the wrong part# listed for it 583041801.


----------



## ranger1 (Mar 2, 2020)

wjjones said:


> I cant find a pdf for a 400506 iht 356-0510. But heres a pic of the brake disc, and the new one they sent that the center hole is to small. They triple checked the part# but its still not the correct part. I also have a pic of the shaft the disc goes on. I think someone got in a hurry, and pulled from the wrong parts bin.
> View attachment 35591


can you give me the part number for the disc that has the small hole in it. I might need that one


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Should be 583041801. Does yours have the gear teeth in the center hole?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Do you have your tractor model# handy? We can see if they match, or not. Or a picture of your old disc.


----------



## ranger1 (Mar 2, 2020)

Thanks guys I appreciate your replies. I found the correct rotor. The part number is 52473 from hydro gear.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

wjjones said:


> Ok I finally found a pdf parts list but I still need a pdf service, and repair manual. But the brake disc part# on it is 51072 I checked my model# on searspartsdirect, and it says 583041801 which is the one that didn't fit. I think sears parts list is not correct for the 356-0510 or 400506 Iht.


Here's a link to Hydro-Gear Service Manuals. I've tried posting some to the Manuals Section, but I keep getting an error message.

https://mymowerparts.com/pdf/Hydro-Gear-Transmission-Transaxle-Service-Repair-Manuals/

Most common Hydro-Gear transaxle units you see today are:
ZT2800 - Homeowner model
ZT3100 - Light Commercial
ZT3400 - Heavy Commercial
ZT5400 - Top end Commercial unit. Planetary drive gear


----------

